
Ask HN: Best compsci resources for someone without a degree - kotojo
I have been writing software professionally for four years, but entered through non-traditional means. I&#x27;ve picked up bits and pieces over time, but never had any sort of formal education and want to try to rectify that. Most things I see people talk about though are sources like the gatech omscs program. That requires some sort of bachelors degree and structured time (wife&#x2F;house&#x2F;baby) that I don&#x27;t have.<p>Does anyone have recommendations for places I can learn these things as a non college graduate with no required learning schedule?
======
100011
teachyourselfcs.com/

Wonderful recommendations, I am going through it right now myself.

